# Power Rangers [2017]



## Superrazien (May 8, 2014)

I'm sure you all heard by now that Lionsgate and Saban are making a MMPR live action movie(reboot). Post your thoughts, updates, and of course fan castings lol.



> Lionsgate and Saban Brands are partnering to develop and produce an original live-action feature film based on the iconic "Power Rangers" property, it was announced today by creator of "Power Rangers" Haim Saban and Lionsgate Chief Executive Officer Jon Feltheimer.
> 
> Saban launched "Mighty Morphin Power Rangers" as a live-action TV series more than 20 years ago, and the series has been in continuous production ever since. It has subsequently grown into one of the world’s most popular and recognizable brands, with toys, apparel, costumes, video games, DVD's, comic books and other merchandise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Superrazien (May 8, 2014)

As for me I have a few cast picks. I think maybe as a nod to fans JDF should be Zordon lol. If not then you got to go with Terry O' Quinn

For Zach I think maybe Jaden Smith could work.

I feel like he looks similar enough, the kid actually trains with Jackie Chan, he's a good actor, and I'm sure he can pull off the hip hop stereotype that his dad kind of help set mainstream. 

For Kimberly Chloe Grace Moretz

Trini I was thinking Jamie Chung (I just think shes so hot lol)


----------



## Gabe (May 8, 2014)

I saw the original ones in the theater as a kid chess as hell but loved it back then let's see if it works now


----------



## random user (May 8, 2014)

The only good thing about power rangers was kick ass super sentai footage. If they're rebooting it, are they gonna just do all their own fights now?
Still gonna be doubles in suits, might as well use the footage.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 8, 2014)

Superrazien said:


> For Zach I think maybe Jaden Smith could work.



nope.      .


----------



## tari101190 (May 8, 2014)

*Teenagers with Attitude*

Lionsgate seems to be very focused on the tween/teen/young adult audience, so I'm guessing the main cast will actually look like 'teenagers with attitude' instead of adults posing as teenagers.

Not a big fan of most of Lionsgate's recent films and I am certainly not a fan Twilight & Hunger Games so I'm very conflicted at the moment.

No strong feelings for and against, but I am intrigued I guess. Hopefully it's good. And hopefully it's not dark & gritty.


----------



## Majinsaga (May 8, 2014)

This shits gonna bomb horribly.


----------



## Nightblade (May 8, 2014)

Miranda Cosgrove for Pink Ranger plz so her career can be resuscitated. 



Superrazien said:


> For Zach I think maybe Jaden Smith could work.



Make him the villain who spouts  like the real Jaden Smith.


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2014)

I've always known this day would come.


----------



## Superrazien (May 8, 2014)

I would suggest Colton Haynes for Jason. Aside his typical model look hes actually pretty good in the show Arrow.
*Spoiler*: __ 









For Billy I would suggest Iain De Caestecker

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeternus (May 8, 2014)

Really? A new movie? Cool. But do people these days care enough about Power Rangers to actually check this one when it is out? Sure old fans will but doubt young people today will.


----------



## Nightblade (May 8, 2014)

Power Rangers is still popular with kids, I think.

There's a new Power Rangers show on TV every year.


----------



## Aeternus (May 8, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> Power Rangers is still popular with kids, I think.
> 
> There's a new Power Rangers show on TV every year.



Yeah, I know but still, is anyone watching them?


----------



## Superrazien (May 8, 2014)

Dark Matter said:


> Yeah, I know but still, is anyone watching them?



It really all has to do with how it is marketed. Kids were not really all that into Transformers or Iron Man either.


----------



## Aeternus (May 8, 2014)

Superrazien said:


> It really all has to do with how it is marketed. Kids were not really all that into Transformers or Iron Man either.



Guess so. I am definitely going to check it anyway.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 9, 2014)

Who knows maybe Johnny Yong Bosch will be in this.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2014)

What a stupid ass thread title.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2014)

Why would they make a movie now?  This isn't the 90's.  No way will this be successful.


----------



## wibisana (May 9, 2014)

I think the main market still kids, they wanna see the original ranger, but also it intended for adult who grow up with original power ranger.


I think as the one watched original PR and its movie, I should watch it someday
as long M night Shyamalan is not the one who make it


----------



## Orzzo (May 9, 2014)

Doubt they'll recast the original 5(6). It'll just fuel the complaints  of older fans going "they cast it wrong!"

Although they'll probably use the "classic"  Dinozords and themes, they'll come up with random new characters which is the norm for  this franchise.

Also the original cast has the awkward casting of the black and yellow rangers, and they won't want to repeat that to avoid having the PC police blowing their whistles and tops.


----------



## Bart (May 9, 2014)

Ivan Ooozzzeeeeeeee :WOW


----------



## Orzzo (May 13, 2014)

Hopefully they  are rebooting  back to the original 70s Battle Dance Fever Rangers version! 


O.K. Kung Fu? A dance? Maybe?  Japanese? 


Damn she is hardcore! Was that a disco-knife in his head? Wait is that a wig on top of a helmet?


Not offensive at all.


WTF? What planet is this?


The famous Sai wielding Cossacks?


Or not....


----------



## KaguyaRei (May 14, 2014)

Seems promising, but I don't want Bay to be involved at all.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 23, 2014)

Bring back the old actors.

Mighty Morphin Power Rangers: Midlife Crisis


----------



## Bonly (May 25, 2014)

Cool to hear they're doing this I guess, I enjoyed the first one when I was a kid though when I watched it last week it was pretty meh. Hopefully they do a decent job at least for the kids/teens who still watches the show though I might give this a shot for old times


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2014)

So apparently this is a reboot.  Roberto Orci is executive producing

Writers of First Class attached



Rukia said:


> Why would they make a movie now?  This isn't the 90's.  No way will this be successful.



because Gen Y is old enough to make their own financial decisions like Gen X has been for the past few years of movies?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2014)

please, let them be grimderp, dark and gritty


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 27, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> please, let them be grimderp, dark and gritty



Now that I would love to see


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 27, 2014)

If you put the nostalgia goggles aside, you'll see that everything about Power Rangers was... incredibly silly. 

Still, I have fond memories of PR Time Force and In Space.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah, no one is gonna say it was anything but action-oriented campiness, but at least nowadays that silliness does have engender fondness in people.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 27, 2014)

I didn't think Power Rangers was still a thing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2014)

there 90% chance the movie will fail.....hard.



Orzzo said:


> Also the original cast has the awkward casting of the black and yellow rangers, and they won't want to repeat that to avoid having the PC police blowing their whistles and tops.


the should have have the same colors as the original and screw political correctness.(althougth they need to make the yellow ranger suit look female.)

[YOUTUBE]mJgC9LEBTuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I didn't think Power Rangers was still a thing.



going on 20 years in the US and Sentai is 35 in japan.



As someone who has been watching sentai a lot over the past year and seen legitimately serious shows mediating on the nature of the nature of the individual in the face of history to shows with talking cars that fart in fights I don't understand the knee jerk reaction of PR only being capable of one thing or needing to be silly.

I've seen sentai series that get quite serious but are well written enough and have strong enough characters to not seem absurd by doing so.

The only question is if anyone involved on this side of the ocean giving enough of a shit to not make a disaster 

*shrug*


----------



## Orzzo (Oct 8, 2014)

Well apparently they lost their director to make Star Trek.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 11, 2015)

Dean Israelite is directing. I enjoyed Project Almanac to be honest so this sounds fine.

Ashley Miller and Zack Stentz are writing. But the worst parts of First Class was the writing for sure so I'm not too happy about this.





> Lionsgate?s ?Power Rangers? reboot film looks to have its director: Variety reports late Friday that Dean Israelite, director of this year?s found footage sci-fi film ?Project Almanac,? has landed the gig.
> 
> The ?X-Men: First Class? duo of Ashley Miller and Zack Stentz are on board as screenwriters. The film seeks to revive the popular ?Power Rangers? franchise, which debuted in 1993 with ?Mighty Morphin Power Rangers,? and spawned many subsequent TV follow-ups, along with two films.
> 
> ?Project Almanac,? released this past January, grossed $27 million worldwide from a $12 million budget. ?Power Rangers? is scheduled for release on July 22, 2016.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 11, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Bring back the old actors.
> 
> Mighty Morphin Power Rangers: Midlife Crisis



Only recently did I learn that the original yellow ranger actress died in a car crash years ago, RIP to her soul.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 12, 2015)

I have mixed feelings about this; on one side, I enjoyed _Power Rangers_ very much when I was younger, but eventually grew to dislike how it was so campy (although later seasons became much more serious, especially _Wild Force);_ on the other side, I like the idea of a very serious reboot, but I worry that trying to make a franchise such as this "serious" will not work. While _Pacific Rim_ and the new _Godzilla_ film were both excellent, I am not certain if a series that features people wearing brightly-colored suits and striking flashy poses can ever be turned into something serious.

However, I shall definitely see this film in theaters, simply because I am a fan of the franchise. While it shall obviously have new actors, it would be very nice if Jason David Frank, one of the longest-serving and best-known actors of the original franchise, could somehow make a cameo appearance in it. Also, while the film shall obviously have an original soundtrack, it must somehow include the original theme song, if only briefly. How could it not have such an amazing tune? Just listen to this!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-van93HkAag[/YOUTUBE]

Is that not pure awesomeness in musical form?


----------



## Kamina (Apr 15, 2015)

and no Legacy of Kain

This just needs to happen!


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 11, 2015)

THEY MADE IT DARK AND GRITTY! HELP!

Lionsgate and Saban Entertainment’s Power Rangers is due in theaters *January 13, 2017*.







> Jason – 17 years old, the makings of someone or something great if he would just get out of his own way. Jason was a legend of this town—a freshman quarterback with the skills to take him all the way. People knew his name. Children wore his jersey. Until, one night Jason wrapped his car around a pole and busted out his knee. Everything Jason was going to become ended in an instant. And with it, he lost himself. When we meet him at the start of the film, he’s a kid in need of redemption. By the end, he’ll be leading this disparate group of teens to shed their individual baggage and find who they truly are.
> 
> Kimberly – 17 years old, unconventionally cool all in a way the popular girls wish they were. In fact, she was one of those girls, but isn’t anymore. Not since she’s returned to school after an absence of 6 months. Rumors are flying as to why; rumors she seems not to care about, because she’s come back with this new rebel-without-a-cause, edgy attitude. But the truth is, it’s all masking a deep secret that makes her feel profoundly vulnerable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 11, 2015)

w-wha...what about Zack and Jason's martial arts background!? I mean the original actors (For the Red, Black, and Green Rangers at least) were training in amateur MMA, David Frank going pro himself...how about incorporating that...?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> w-wha...what about Zack and Jason's martial arts background!?


Yeah I was hoping they would be chosen cos they would be athletes & martial artists.

Hopefully the film still has lots of martial arts.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> w-wha...what about Zack and Jason's martial arts background!? I mean the original actors (For the Red, Black, and Green Rangers at least) were training in amateur MMA, David Frank going pro himself...how about incorporating that...?


Zack was also a dancer and and Kimberly an acrobat i believe.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 11, 2015)

Could live without some of these characterisations really.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 11, 2015)

It's dark & gritty...and angsty.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2015)

dem highly cliched character descriptions.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 11, 2015)

Gesy has a point. Also, this feels like The Breakfast Club.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2015)

Someone get me when Tommy shows up.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 11, 2015)

So no tommy


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Someone get me when Tommy shows up.



in the sequel.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 11, 2015)

Gabe said:


> So no tommy



Not officially.



Stunna said:


> Someone get me when Tommy shows up.



You don't need to pretend who Tommy is. We all know you were born in 2001.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 11, 2015)

I nearly fried my brain with all the edginess of those characters descriptions.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 28, 2015)

Go, go...



> Callum Oliver ? The Red Ranger/Tyrannosaurus
> Priya Patel ? The Pink Ranger/Pterodactyl
> Brian Olson ? The Blue Ranger/Triceratops
> Oscar Fernandez ? The Black Ranger/Mastodon
> Teyana Jones ? The Yellow Ranger/Sabre-tooth Tiger


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 31, 2015)

Becky G is yellow.

Whoever that is.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 1, 2016)

those last two. XD the second i realized who those were supposed to be....i dunno whether to laugh or scream XD i cant believe i used to take this shit seriously as a kid, this is too fucking funny even when they're trying to make it serious


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 2, 2016)

Elizabeth Banks Joins Power Rangers As Rita Repulsa


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2016)

Rita, eh?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 2, 2016)

Weird choice form Rita


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 2, 2016)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> those last two. XD the second i realized who those were supposed to be....i dunno whether to laugh or scream XD i cant believe i used to take this shit seriously as a kid, this is too fucking funny even when they're trying to make it serious



Isn't that what happens when you try to give anything the Michael Bay treatment?

Alpha looks like a Transformer, and Zordon...I don't know what they did with him.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 2, 2016)

tari101190 said:


> Go, go...



Did you make those up yourself?


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 3, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Did you make those up yourself?


No it's a reference to the original theme song from the original series might morphin power rangers. The 'go, go' phrase is the most memorable part of the theme song.


----------



## Roman (Feb 3, 2016)

The fact that it's the same Lionsgate that made Hunger Games and Twilight kinda discourages me, but knowing Saban who made the original Power Rangers is behind this too is at the same time reassuring. Hopefully Lionsgate is in charge strictly for the filming and backend work while Saban handles the writing and directing.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 3, 2016)

No Green Ranger, no go...simple as that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Huey pls



Who kicked the Green Rangers ass? Who always get the badass power ups ? Who always the leader of the team? Even tommy eventually became red ranger because even he know how Alpha that color is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Who kicked the Green Rangers ass?



Politics 


> Who always get the badass power ups ?



um, if memory serves Tommy had the coolest zoid, the best suit, and the best animal themes.and lets not forget the cool flute..


 His swagger was simpy disgusting.  	

Lastly, he was  smashing Kimberly; who was at that time the object of affection for every American boy aged 5-12 .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


>



That clumsy ass shit wasn't ready for this 

[YOUTUBE]82NVJsLVkxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2016)

I have the same feeling, RB.

Huey's trippin


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> bruh...if these hands could reach across borders...



So you'll put your hands on your homie? Rolls up sleeves* well it's a whopping you want!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 4, 2016)

At this rate, this may shape up like Battleship the movie.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 4, 2016)

Green Ranger maybe the villain.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 4, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> No Green Ranger, no go...simple as that.



the rumor I heard was the green ranger will be in the sequel


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 5, 2016)

Gabe said:


> Weird choice form Rita



Rita is a spooky space witch who will be portrayed by an actress in heavy makeup. Anyone halfway decent could pull that off. Doesn't really have to look the part, because the look is so heavily manufactured.


----------



## kluang (Feb 5, 2016)

Tyler Perry as Zordon and Seth Rollins as Goldar

Hopefully


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 20, 2016)

So this is how Rita will look in the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2016)

not really sure what the point was in using Rita if she literally isn't going to resemble her at all

and we already know she isn't gonna act like her


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 20, 2016)

I can't wait to see how they're going to re-imagine Lord Zedd, maybe a burned dude or something.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 20, 2016)

So they're using the character of Rita, except they've completely altered her appearance, her personality, and likely other things like her backstory. So why not just create a new character?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 20, 2016)

That looks like a cross between Poison Ivy and Divatox.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2016)

with some Raimi Green Goblin thrown in for good measure


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2016)

I for one expected the personality change though..

Rita was a bit too over the top for the 21st century.

And though they may have taken it too far, alterations on her appearance was also to be expected.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2016)

ofc her personality had to be altered. her design was ofc gonna get updated too

but they're apparently changing so much that I don't see what the point was in using Rita at all. might as well have created an original villain or used a villain that didn't need to be changed to the point of being unrecognizable


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 20, 2016)

Rita being over the top was actually good, plenty of over the top villains become cult favorities. I would not mind if they used her japanese counterpart persona(she is more tragic there) but that expects anything.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 20, 2016)

Not her design, her personality.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Not her design, her personality.



Wasn't directing at you TF, I agreed since Dr. Doom is my favorite villain


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't know whether to be aroused or scared


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 20, 2016)

I think there was a way to implement a more updated design, but at the same time have enough of it that people recognize that it is Rita. Namely the color scheme for one. Rita wears browns and blacks. Then the hair, her hair is gray/silver. Implementing some black and gold crown or tiara or whatever with the red jewel I think is enough that people could recognize it.

The big collar she had on her costume in the original series could easily be part of a cape that can worn at introduction, and shortly removed. That would probably be a nice throwback as well. The scepter could be given a sleeker look too...

now, the cone tits of course would have to go...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2016)

Because Rita and the Green Ranger was so interconnected I feel like they wanted her design to reflect why the Green Ranger took on that power


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 20, 2016)

I think people would be able to figure it out watching the movie though...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm just saying... I don't mind the design as I've seen far better design characters fail so hard in the movies


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2016)

Stunna said:


> ofc her personality had to be altered. her design was ofc gonna get updated too
> 
> but they're apparently changing so much that I don't see what the point was in using Rita at all. might as well have created an original villain or used a villain that didn't need to be changed to the point of being unrecognizable



fair point


----------



## The Big G (Apr 20, 2016)

tari101190 said:


> Green Ranger maybe the villain.



in the sequel I would imagine

also Geki and Burai > Jason and Tommy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2016)

Greatest rivalry of all time


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2016)

Jason Won


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 21, 2016)

But Tommy still replaced him as the leader though.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 23, 2016)

She looks more like Divatox. Maybe they're merging the two characters or deepening their connection. 

Also, her color scheme - green and gold. Where have we seen that before?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Greatest rivalry of all time



Ah yes, Geki and his brother Burai


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 24, 2016)

Definately, Geki and Burai had a rivalry that was intense and tragic compared to Jason/Tommy.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 30, 2016)

I hope this turns out good


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 3, 2016)

I have mixed feelings about the design for Rita Repulsa that has been revealed: on one side, she does look very badass and evil, but, on the other side, she does not look like the original Rita Repulsa. She actually looks more like Scorpina or Trakeena, so I do not see how it could have been that difficult to update Rita's appearance while still keeping some similarities to her original design.

In fact, the entire film seems to be very odd; while I can appreciate wanting to make the story less campy and corny and instead make it more serious, the very idea of _Super Sentai/Power Rangers_ is campy. _Pacific Rim_ did an excellent job of presenting a mecha/_kaiju_ film that was dark and serious, but I do not believe that that same treatment shall work form a story in which characters wear brightly-colored suits and pilot combining mecha.


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2016)

look like something out of a Micheal Bay film


----------



## Skaddix (May 5, 2016)

They are replacing the Green Ranger with Rita?

LOL


----------



## Detective (May 5, 2016)

Also, are the women rangers wearing platform heels!?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 5, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2016)

> “It’s tricky finding a new language for a superhero costume,” production designer Andrew Menzies (_G.I. Joe: Retaliation_) told . “Ours is an alien costume that grows on them, that’s not man-made. You can’t win everyone over, but we are trying to appeal to a more mature audience and gain new fans.”


----------



## Vault (May 5, 2016)

Trash looking like them GI Joe battle suits


----------



## Vault (May 5, 2016)

Holy shit dude it's the same guy who did GI Joe is who done it? I didn't even know until just noticing Gesy post after I had already posted my initial post hahaha


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 5, 2016)

More mature audience yet everything looks like the kind of shit modern teens think is cool.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 5, 2016)

Confidence in this is taking a dive. MMPR was full of ham, but that was part of its charm. I just don't think it is a series you can suit to a darker and edgier tone. More mature themes maybe, a bit more violence but that's it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2016)

Let's be real we all know they weren't going to use the spandex suits, but with that said they could have hired a better designer.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 6, 2016)

The spandex suits look better than this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## O-ushi (May 6, 2016)

I don't think the costumes look that bad. Its look like they decided to go the same route they did with the 1995 movie. Funny, the costumes did not remind me Iron Man armour, my mind went straight to early 90s film Guyver  But I get the comparisons people are making, that in itself is funny considering how Marvel was involved in shaping the Super Sentai series that Power Rangers is adapted from.


----------



## Wan (May 6, 2016)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 8, 2016)

Those suits do look badass, but they very clearly were inspired by Tony Stark's Iron Man suit; at least this time, the yellow ranger's suit shows that she is female; in the original Japanese series from which the first _Power Rangers_ was adapted, the yellow ranger was male, which is why the yellow ranger's suit does not have a skirt, as does the pink ranger's.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Confidence in this is taking a dive. MMPR was full of ham, but that was part of its charm. I just don't think it is a series you can suit to a darker and edgier tone. More mature themes maybe, a bit more violence but that's it.



I must agree with that; while the campiness of _Power Rangers_ did bother me on occasion, attempting to give the franchise a dark and gritty reboot is akin to giving a franchise such as _Sesame Street_ or _Looney Toons_ a dark and gritty reboot. However, the 2003 _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_ series was able to take the ridiculous concept of mutated turtles who are somehow ninjas and make it much more serious and edgy without losing the charm of the franchise (at least that is what I have heard, since I have not seen much of that series in comparison to the 1980's/90's series), so doing the same for _Power Rangers_ is not impossible. Having mentioned that, I believe that the recent _TMNT_ film produced by Michael Bay would be a good example to use for setting the tone of this film, as that film was much more serious than the 80's series yet still felt fun and exciting without crossing into the grimdark territory of Christopher Nolan's _Batman_ trilogy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 8, 2016)

Well TMNT actually started as a darker comic story. The cartoon just made it kid-friendly.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2016)

Wtf are those suits? Why cant they just go with the traditional spandex?



Yellow Ranger's boobs are bigger than Pink's


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 9, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Wtf are those suits? Why cant they just go with the traditional spandex?



Why would anyone actually _want_ to see people wearing spandex? Would not actual armor be better for battling extraterrestrial monsters with powers that the world has never seen before?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2016)

Because they looked like juice colored Robocops not Power Rangers


----------



## Gundam Meister (Jun 21, 2016)

Look like Bryan Cranston as been casted as Zordon


----------



## Gabe (Jun 21, 2016)

Intresting choice for zordon should be interesting


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2016)

> *Bryan Cranston Compares New "Power Rangers" Movie to "The Dark Knight" Trilogy*
> "I wasn’t really high on it until I talked to the producer and read the script and talked to the director. After that I went, 'This is different'...This is as different a reimagining as the 'Batman' television series as it became the 'Batman' movie series. You can’t compare those two, and nor can you compare this movie version of the 'Power Rangers' to that television series. It’s unrecognizable for the most part. There are tenets of the folklore that you hold onto for sure, but the inspiration is different, and the sensibility of it, and the approach to the film making is completely different."



Ayyy


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2016)

Is Oscar Isaac going to reprise his role?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2016)

Vault said:


> Trash looking like them GI Joe battle suits


I never want to see suits like that again.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jul 14, 2016)

Wow just seeing this movie now.

Lol they changed the black guy to the blue ranger.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2016)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> Wow just seeing this movie now.
> 
> Lol they changed the black guy to the blue ranger.


> making  the black ranger was Black and the yellow ranger  Asian  .




Rukia said:


> Is Oscar Isaac going to reprise his role?



I see what you did there


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2016)

Yellow Ranger is my favorite based on what I have seen so far.  Pink still in contention though.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 14, 2016)

A BLUE RANGER? LIKE ONE OF THE PIGS IN BLUE!? SELLOUT! UNCLE TOM!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2016)

they made the black guy the blue ranger cause he's ashy

racism


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 14, 2016)

Power Rangers is a toy commercial aimed at kids, making this mature to appeal to grown ups will cost it the primary demo. Also  if they really wanted to make it serious and for kids, the original japanese version was that. Comparing this to Nolan's Bat trilogy even if I got the point: Camp source material made "realistic"(lol) is silly.

This is trying to capitalise on Superhero craze but most popular ones embraced the camp.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 23, 2016)

A TON of new info came out: Bill Hader is Alpha, dinozord teaser posters, and first trailer at NYCC


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 24, 2016)

I have to admit the posters and promotional material looks pretty good, I don't have anything against the new suits or anything, if Power Rangers didn't go through a new suits every other year it wouldn't be Power Rangers. 

However, I'm not going to lie, Blue Ranger is posing gay as fuck in this one...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 26, 2016)

This is likely going to do as well as Green Lantern did.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2016)

Looks like these Rangers have AIDS and they have nothing left to lose


----------



## The Big G (Oct 5, 2016)

First trailer to come out this weekend at NYCC. 

Naomi Scott (kimberly) is also in the running to play the female lead in the Han Solo movie


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 8, 2016)

Okay. Saw the trailer. Apparently they're all Peter Parker now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 8, 2016)

Trailer was actually pretty good


----------



## The Big G (Oct 8, 2016)

would have tweaked a couple things on the back end but a pretty good trailer overall


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 8, 2016)

Well, it's certainly not kiddy at all


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 8, 2016)

Looks fun.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Well, it's certainly not kiddy at all


More teeny


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

Twilight + Breakfast Club + Chronicle?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2016)

Not even 2 billion facepalms could save us from this inevitable failure


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

Also, if they are doing a Jason/Kimberly romance in this one, I wonder if the Green Ranger if this makes enough to warrant a sequel, will be a girl as well, to make things interesting? I say this because I keep getting this vibe that the whitewashed Rita character appears to have a green theme, so she might have stolen the original Green Ranger's powers into her own, and killed off the other Original 5 rangers.

Making the Green Ranger a girl, would also even up the gender balance, since they are already doing a diversity cast theme with the others anyways.


----------



## Karma15 (Oct 8, 2016)

Detective said:


> Twilight + Breakfast Club + Chronicle?



 This could work, although I pray that the romance is cut down greatly. Chronicle was underrated as fuck, I loved the film and wished it got a sequel. Breakfast Club is iconic, no words are needed. Trailer killed a lot of the aversion I had towards this film.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2016)

Detective said:


> Twilight + Breakfast Club + Chronicle?



I came here for this.

Can work as an AU.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Chronicle was underrated as fuck, I loved the film and wished it got a sequel.


Fucking loved the film. Them flying around gave me a very strong DBZ vibe.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

03/03/17 - Logan 
03/10/17 - Kong: Skull Island
03/17/17 - Beauty and the Beast
03/24/17- King Arthur and Power Rangers
03/31/17 - Ghost in the Shell

And not even 2 weeks later is 04/14/17- Fast 8 which will destroy any momentum the March films had.

Power Ranger is in for a tough battle at the box office. As if it already wasn't to begin with.

Let's hope the Sparkly Chronicle of the Mighty Morphin' Breakfast Club can somehow survive.


----------



## Karma15 (Oct 8, 2016)

Ghost in the Shell is gonna be a bust, Logan is definitely going to dominate. It's Hugh Jackman's last solo Wolverine film. Not sure about Kong or Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Ghost in the Shell is gonna be a bust, Logan is definitely going to dominate. It's Hugh Jackman's last solo Wolverine film. Not sure about Kong or Beauty and the Beast.



What I mean is, usually March does not have that many options for film releases outside Indie-esque choices. Now that there is a considerable mainstream audience type release every other week, Power Rangers gets lost amongst the crowd.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2016)

Detective said:


> I say this because I keep getting this vibe that the whitewashed Rita character appears to have a green theme, so she might have stolen the original Green Ranger's powers into her own, and killed off the other Original 5 rangers.


Didn't she bestow Tommy with PR powers in the original ? Maybe she's green to foreshadow what's to come .

For her to off screen the original green ranger only to later create one of her own seems unnecessarily convoluted .


Detective said:


> 03/03/17 - Logan
> 03/10/17 - Kong: Skull Island
> 03/17/17 - Beauty and the Beast
> 03/24/17- King Arthur and Power Rangers
> ...


I don't expect this to make crazy numbers tbh-- even without the competition .


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

I read somewhere that it has a 120 million dollar budget, doe.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 8, 2016)

First teaser actually looks like family friendly fun. I don't know about the special effects / action scenes / rita. But the non power rangers setup looked better than I was expecting. If the director and co handle the action scenes well, this might surprise everybody.

Weirdly enough, the only person I recognize is Cyler, who's got good screen presence in Vice Principals.


----------



## Yahiko (Oct 8, 2016)

So basically some teenagers having a bad life, suffering from bullying and other issues get super powers and become power rangers and will now have to protect the world from the evil bad guys. 

So same old superhero plot that have been made a gazillion times


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 8, 2016)

Is it just a product of the cynical time we live in that the kids have to be Juvie types? This is almost a ubiquitous trope these days. One of the things I really liked about the original five kids was that they were genuinely good kids you could look up to even without being Power Rangers. Nowadays it's like nobody can relate to someone or accept them as an action star if they don't have some obligatory hard nosed side.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2016)

I don't think these are "juvie types", just angsty "teenagers with attitude ". Which yeah-- is more interesting to the demographic this is geared towards.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 8, 2016)

Black guy doesn't have  enough swag as Zack

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 8, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't think these are "juvie types", just angsty "teenagers with attitude ". Which yeah-- is more interesting to the demographic this is geared towards.



One of 'em has an actual ankle bracelet on. A "we're watching you at all times" ankle bracelet. Usually the problem kids get those. It's definitely a strong trope with young adult fiction these days.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2016)

Pilaf said:


> One of 'em has an actual ankle bracelet on. A "we're watching you at all times" ankle bracelet. Usually the problem kids get those. It's definitely a strong trope with young adult fiction these days.


Yeah he seems the closest to  fitting that fold, the cheerleader and non-threatening looking black dude tho? Not so much


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Black guy doesn't have  enough swag as Zack



Check out his promo poster, and you will see they may have been going for another look, other than swag.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2016)

Detective said:


> Check out his promo poster, and you will see they may have been going for another look, other than swag.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm giving the benefit of the doubt on this john wicks awesomeness has earned them that much goodwill


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 9, 2016)

Detective said:


> 03/03/17 - Logan
> 03/10/17 - Kong: Skull Island
> 03/17/17 - Beauty and the Beast
> 03/24/17- King Arthur and Power Rangers
> ...



Based on recent history at the box office, if I was to take a guess at the numbers, _Logan_ should do similarly to the other two Wolverine films (although its critical reception should be a factor as well given how superhero films have done this past year), BatB should be fine for the first few weeks at least assuming the critics don't tear it to pieces based on the JB's numbers, KA probably won't do all that well (and I say this as someone who is actually interested) based on how TMFU did, PR probably won't do all that great (maybe if it's lucky it'll break 100 mil), while GitS is more of a niche thing. Not really seeing the logic in giving this movie a decently high budget, although to be fair I was never really into the PR scene so I might be underestimating its potential draw (one might also consult the box office totals for the last theatrical PR film to see how much enthusiasm the franchise mustered at the peak of its popularity and extrapolate from there).


----------



## Brian (Oct 9, 2016)

Where's Bulk and Skull?


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2016)

After this shit fest, the next movie should deal with introducing the real main character of the franchise.


The Green/White ranger


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 11, 2016)

Looks like a bad superhero movie.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 6, 2016)

Western designers can't design good robots to save their lives.


----------



## hehey (Nov 8, 2016)

Bullied so coal outcast power rangers???, what the hell?

From what I remember the Rangers were always  amongst the cool kids kids in school, they did martial arts and volunteering and we're all around well liked and we'll adjusted kids. 

Even the alledged nerd Billy come on have you ever seen such a ripped nerd?

The black guy in the trailer is the nerdiest lamest caricature I've seen in ages. The black guy in thearly original rangers? He looked like he could be chris brown's brother, with them trendy 90's clothes and those gay ass earings Zack used to wear he would've been getting laid like nobody's bussiness.

The Rangers were always cool kids


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 8, 2016)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Western designers can't design good robots to save their lives.



I've been staring at this for a couple of minutes, and I just can't understand how it's supposed to be a "Megazord"...


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2016)

thats not even close to a blocky looking robot known as a megazord


----------



## hehey (Nov 8, 2016)

It's a Bishonen megazord


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 10, 2016)

It looks like a anthropomorphized fly, it certainly doesn't look like the combination of several dinosaur themed robots.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 21, 2016)

Tayimus said:


> I've been staring at this fpr a couple of minutes, and I just can't understand how it's supposed to be a "Megazord"...


what is that abomination


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2016)

my visions could not even provide me any spoilers. none at all!

this means doom. we need to boycott this piece of shit movie.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 19, 2017)

They fucked up Goldar design .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 19, 2017)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2017)

at least now it looks so bad its good

first trailer was just bad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2017)

I gotta Admit that trailer wasn't so bad, horrible horrible designs but execution doesn't seem bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 19, 2017)

Goldar is the only iffy thing. He's not supposed to be some giant golem thing. He's got a lot of personality in the original canon.


----------



## The Runner (Jan 19, 2017)

A Fucking Kanye Song


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2017)

Goldar looks stupid by today standards , y'all should've expected this .



Sir Jogga said:


> A Fucking Kanye Song



Yeah I thought we were over using "Power" in trailers but I guess not


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)

This is one of those movies I would be too embarrassed to see at the theatre to be honest.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah, your friends would probably laugh to death if they catch you heading inside the cinema to see this movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This is one of those movies I would be too embarrassed to see at the theatre to be honest.


Don't worry Stunna will take this bullet, he has no shame. I mean being a grown ass man walking into a frozen movie alone is pretty ballsy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Don't worry Stunna will take this bullet, he has no shame. I mean being a grown ass man walking into a frozen movie alone is pretty ballsy.


I wasn't a "grown ass man" when _Frozen _came out. 

Also, this movie looks like shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I wasn't a "grown ass man" when _Frozen _came out.
> 
> Also, this movie looks like shit.


All that fat you have makes you look at least 40


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2017)

Gordon looks like he smoke a ton of meth


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 21, 2017)

This movie is going to be good keep hating

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 23, 2017)

yeah, i got a feeling it will be better than expected


----------



## John (Jan 26, 2017)

The cgi looks good, which should be expected since this has an overblown budget with a mostly unknown cast. The actors, writers and director leave a lot to be desired though.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 17, 2017)

Why do I have the feeling this movie is going to tank.


----------



## Ae (Feb 17, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> This movie is going to be good keep hating


The only way this could be good is if Naomi Scott gets naked.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2017)

Ae said:


> The only way this could be good is if Naomi Scott gets naked.


She looks basic as hell


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> She looks basic as hell


she looks better than yo mama

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 18, 2017)

Why the fuck they have their helmets half open most of the time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Feb 19, 2017)

This is either gonna be really boring but at least good enough for a sequel, or so terrible that the entire fandom will shun it


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 19, 2017)

I just noticed something about the thread title, why "live-action"? Since when have the rangers been animated?


----------



## The Big G (Mar 15, 2017)

Twitch is live streaming EVERY episode of Power Rangers in prep for the movie next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2017)

The Big G said:


> Twitch is live streaming EVERY episode of Power Rangers in prep for the movie next week


and Im watching it


and holy shit literally every person in the chat there is thirsty af for Kim   inc me 

I swear half of twitch is only watching for Kims ass shots

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Big G (Mar 15, 2017)

The twitch memes have been great

Twitch's twitter even tweeted out a gif of the putties with the "BLLLBBBLLLL" sound

ALSO ZEDD IS BACK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 15, 2017)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Why the fuck they have their helmets half open most of the time?


Actors don't like to cover their faces


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 15, 2017)

@The Big G I love that Billy is played by a fully grown adult man


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 15, 2017)

Trailer keeps getting worse and worse.

Everytime I see it I feel like I'm watching a trailer for a new Scott Pilgrim movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 15, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Actors don't like to cover their faces


Ryan Reynolds is now more famous than ever since he covered his face. A lot of these actors could learn something from him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2017)

So do I skip this and wait for Tommy to be featured  or what .....?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2017)

Kim was just replaced by Kat on the twitch stream 

BibleThump


#NeverForgetTheOGPink


----------



## The Big G (Mar 16, 2017)

Kat wasn't bad, Kim is still OG though

Though Jen from Time Force.....*bites lip*....so fine


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2017)

Billy Fix This


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 16, 2017)

damn the first 2+ seasons feel better than 3 & 4


----------



## Indra (Mar 16, 2017)

where is the stream?


----------



## The Big G (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks like they just finished IN Space


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2017)

yup I caught the In Space finale


Zordon 
Space Dad


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2017)

the twitch chat on this stream is so fuckin hilarious


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 22, 2017)

So the movie score in IMBD is 7.2, I guess movie was better than expected .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2017)

Yeah reviews seem to indicate that it isn't terrible


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

Hm.  Yellow Ranger or Pink Ranger?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hm.  Yellow Ranger or Pink Ranger?


in original mighty morphing - pink all the way

here - will see


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm talking about here bro.  The little Asian girl they used to be the yellow ranger in the original was a diversity hire.  Easily the most forgettable ranger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hm.  Yellow Ranger or Pink Ranger?


google images  is telling me yellow


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 22, 2017)

both pink & yellow rangers have beer belly


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2017)

Bitch where?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 22, 2017)

bitch looks young...i ain't fuckin wit dat

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Gabe (Mar 22, 2017)

Got my ticket for tomorrow let's see how this movie turns out to be. I remember going to see the old power rangers movie as a little kid with my sisters and cousins. Nostalgia


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 23, 2017)

that's an old pic. she looks fat now


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> bitch looks young...i ain't fuckin wit dat


I just assume Hollywood has 25 year olds playing high school students like usual.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2017)

Pink Ranger actress is a few years older and looked pretty good in a collider interview image.  So I will go with the pink ranger for now.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 23, 2017)

becky G is bae 

Got tickets for Saturday


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2017)

Sorry guys.  Emma Watson is going to stomp you at the box office this weekend.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 24, 2017)

Just finished seeing it I liked it. Not perfect but a decent start. Was surprised that there were much more grownup at the premier then kids. I got a free poster of the pink ranger which was cool.they were giving a few away. I was actually expecting it to be very bad and cheesy. I was surprised it that I was not.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2017)

Movie wasn't as bad as I was expecting, but still nothing to brag about.

Becky G was the definite highlight.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## The Big G (Mar 25, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Movie wasn't as bad as I was expecting, but still nothing to brag about.
> 
> Becky G was the definite highlight.



Becky is Bae


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2017)

5 sequels are planned

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> 5 sequels are planned


WHAT??!


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 25, 2017)

Watched it, everyone said it was much better than they had imagined. Like it was that good.
I give it an A-, also so most nostalgia.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WHAT??!


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 25, 2017)

this is the new transformers 

where is white ranger in all this??


----------



## Indra (Mar 25, 2017)

Can someone hmu with that cam rip when it comes out 

I don't have $15 to spend on a movie ticket, with my poor college ass.


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 25, 2017)

TIME FORCES BEST SEASON.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 26, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Is that a dragon on his jacket?


----------



## SternRitter (Mar 27, 2017)

Honestly really enjoyed this for what it was, an origin story. Banks did great as Rita imo. 
There was only a few gripes I had with it like Zordon not telling the rangers about the megazord, Goldar not being an actual character etc. 

One thing I don't know how they're going to handle is Tommy's eventual transition to the good guys. Unlike the show where Jason was kind of a pseudo leader the movie really hammered home that in this version Jason is the definite captain, It's *his* team. I wonder if Tommy will cuck him or just join as an extra member.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Mar 27, 2017)

Went in expecting a "so bad it's good" movie. It was bad alright, but also tried to take itself serious, which meant it never got to the "it's good" part. Also why the hell is Yellow hotter than Pink? That ain't right.


----------



## SternRitter (Mar 27, 2017)

Wish every ranger had their power weapon too now that I think about it.


----------



## Indra (Mar 27, 2017)

I heard the cast wants Tommy to be a girl


----------



## Smoke (Mar 28, 2017)

I enjoyed the movie. 

Wish they'd kept the colors, racially correct tho. Black is black. Azn is yellow. White girl is pink. Gay is blue, and roids is red.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TGM (Mar 30, 2017)

So this movie really struck a chord with me in how it handled its messages, and its emphasis on characters over action. Really dug that about it, and reminded me a bit of a big cheesy blockbuster version of Arrival with its themes of learning to communicate and cooperate towards a common goal for the betterment of humanity. It also had moments that felt ripped straight out of a screenplay idea I've been toying with for a little bit now, so for these reasons and more, I just really dug the hell out of this movie, and decided to write a full review for it to go really more in-depth with these thoughts, for anyone who might be interested:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2017)

SternRitter said:


> Honestly really enjoyed this for what it was, an origin story. Banks did great as Rita imo.
> There was only a few gripes I had with it like Zordon not telling the rangers about the megazord, Goldar not being an actual character etc.
> 
> One thing I don't know how they're going to handle is Tommy's eventual transition to the good guys. Unlike the show where Jason was kind of a pseudo leader the movie really hammered home that in this version Jason is the definite captain, It's *his* team. I wonder if Tommy will cuck him or just join as an extra member.


Ranger lore has always had the Red Ranger as the de facto leader.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2017)

Tommy stole Reds leadership in the original series

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SternRitter (Apr 1, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Ranger lore has always had the Red Ranger as the de facto leader.



Yeah true, Just feels like this version of the team is alot more leader focused than the original mmpr imo. 

Not that I'm complaining, I'm just really interested in how they're going to bring Tommy into the team this time around.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2017)

SternRitter said:


> Yeah true, Just feels like this version of the team is alot more leader focused than the original mmpr imo.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining, I'm just really interested in how they're going to bring Tommy into the team this time around.


Rumor has it Tommy will be a chick in this universe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2017)

Tommy is short for Thomas tho..


----------



## Indra (Apr 2, 2017)

The Movie was good. No complaints here.

Sequel will definitely be better cause Tommy is incoming.


----------



## Thespacelord (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm guessing it will play out like this
Movie 1: Rita (like MMPR S1)
Movie 2: Zedd (like MMPR S2-3)
Movie 3: Evil Space Aliens (basically have Zedd and Rita Alliance)
Movie 4: Machine Empire 
Movie 5-6: Dark Spectre and the Alliance of Evil (he will probably be a 2 parter villain like Thanos will be)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 2, 2017)

I saw this movie yesterday, and my fears about it were assuaged; I was worried that the filmmakers would ruin the premise of the franchise by making it dark and edgy, but I was pleased to see that they were able to make it more serious and less campy while not making it too dark or grim. It felt very akin to the recent superhero films from Marvel and DC in how it introduced and developed its characters and conflict. I also felt that this was a rare instance of a movie having excellent pacing, with the story moving neither too fast nor too slowly.

Rita having such a drastic redesign was not really a major problem, because her original design was very difficult to take seriously, and she now looks much more badass. I also like how the story writers altered the idea of her creating an evil green ranger by having her actually _be_ the evil green ranger, and I very much liked how Zordon had much greater depth and internal conflict, as well. On that subjct, if Lord Zedd ever appears in this series, his design will not need to be altered very much, because it was already very badass and intimidating as it was in the original series.

I do like how each of the rangers had a distinct personality and problems, but the actresses who played Kimberly and Trini looked very similar to each other, so it took me some time to learn to distinguish them from each other.

Why were Bulk and Skull not in this new franchise? Was the bully who tormented Billy supposed to take their place?

There were some historical inaccuracies in the film, both regarding the fact that Alpha claimed the the zords were modeled after the greatest organisms of the time, dinosaurs: first, dinosaurs lived during the Mesozoic era, not the Cenozoic era; second, only tyrannosaurs rex and triceratops are dinosaurs: pterodactyl is a pterosaur and both mastodon and smilodon (saber-toothed tiger) are mammals that evolved long after the dinosaurs and pterosaurs went extinct.

I do wish that at least one actor from the original series had made a cameo in this film, but I suppose that the filmmakers wished to show that this was a complete reboot, so a cameo would have undermined that (although the fact that nearly every major actor from the original _Ghostbusters_ appeared in the new film disproves that idea).

I do like the the rules of being a power ranger were kept intact in this film, including the necessity of secret identities, since too many superhero films today have completely disregarded secret identities, which I dislike, as secret identities are a major aspect of superheroes.

It is safe to presume that there shall be a sequel, and I am very excited that Tommy shall be appearing in it, since he was my favorite ranger from the original series, and a favorite of many others, as well.

I am pleased that my doubts about this movie proved to be unfounded, so I am now eagerly awaiting the next installment in what shall hopefully be a very prosperous franchise.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do wish that at least one actor from the original series had made a cameo in this film


The actors who played Kimberly and Tommy in the original show show up after the final battle.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 2, 2017)

Stunna said:


> The actors who played Kimberly and Tommy in the original show show up after the final battle.



They did? When and where did they appear?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2017)

When all of the Angel Grove citizens are looking up at the Megazord after the battle; they're the two most prominent in the front.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 2, 2017)

Stunna said:


> When all of the Angel Grove citizens are looking up at the Megazord after the battle; they're the two most prominent in the front.



I cannot believe that I did not see them; I shall need to re-watch the film and look for them. Do you happen to have a screenshot of them?


----------



## Gordo solos (Apr 4, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Kim was just replaced by Kat on the twitch stream
> 
> BibleThump
> 
> ...


Something we can both agree on 

Kimberly was

Reactions: Like 1


----------

